# Bear Grylls gets fired from "Man vs. Wild"



## Randy (Mar 14, 2012)

> Discovery Channel has terminated its relationship with Bear Grylls, the British television personality and star of the networks Man vs. Wild. The severing of the relationship, which began back in 2006 when Man vs. Wild launched on Discovery, comes after the network has allegedly been unable to get Grylls to participate in two unannounced projects he was contracted for, say sources. The sixth season of Man vs. Wild wrapped in August.
> Due to a continuing contractual dispute with Bear Grylls, Discovery has terminated all current productions with him, a network spokesperson tells The Hollywood Reporter.
> A representative for Grylls confirmed that the Man Vs. Wild star has parted ways with Discovery.
> "Bear's goal has always been to make life-empowering shows for his many fans around the globe, and he has taken great risks to bring Discovery such award-winning programming over seven seasons," said Heather Krug in a statement to THR. "Unfortunately, Bear and Discovery have not been able to come to mutual agreement on new programming, and he disagrees with Discovery's decision to terminate current productions. Bear has loved the Man vs. Wild journey and looks forward to producing further cutting-edge content again soon for his loyal audience."
> ...



Discovery Terminates Relationship With 'Man vs. Wild' Star Bear Grylls (Exclusive) - Yahoo! TV


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 14, 2012)

Damned shame. I'll miss that show.
Considering what he puts himself through, maybe they should've given him a break on the extra promotional stuff.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 14, 2012)

Les Stroud > Bear Grylls

That being said, I did really enjoy Man Vs. Wild for the first few seasons, kinda lost interest after that. Anyone who thought he was out there in real danger.....with a full camera crew, filming at multiple angles, prerecorded and edited, being aired on Discovery Channel.... was clueless. I always thought that huge backlash was just completely over the top.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 14, 2012)

With sincerest apologies, I'm juvenile and just couldn't resist.







Anyway, just so I can contribute something of merit, I humbly suggest those interested in survival TV may want to check out Out of the Wild: Venezuela. My lady and I started watching it on a Friday night between work and dinner, watched more when we came back home from dinner, and by Saturday night we'd powered through all 8 episodes because it was just too compelling to stay away. Out of the Wild Venezuela : Discovery Channel


----------



## Electric Wizard (Mar 14, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Les Stroud > Bear Grylls


Thank you. Not only is he a good host, but also a good musician.

Man Vs Wild was no Survivorman, but it's the only other survival show I could be bothered to watch. Kind of a shame for Discovery because now all they're left with is the gimmicky survival shows.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 14, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Les Stroud > Bear Grylls



This. The thing about Survivorman was that, even though Les Stroud does the "multiple camera angle" thing, he's actually working all those cameras himself. He has to place all the cameras and set up all his own shots, in addition to surviving out in the middle of nowhere for at least seven days without help. And then he has to haul all those cameras around with him as he tries to get out too. In one episode he had to ditch almost all his equipment because he thought he was being stalked by a jaguar. 

Dude is a pretty wicked harmonica player too.


----------



## matt397 (Mar 14, 2012)

That really sucks, quite enjoyed that show. On a lighter note survivorman is supposed to return.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 14, 2012)

Survivor Man is way cooler than Man Vs. Wild IMO, they are both pretty bad ass guys though.


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 15, 2012)

Survivor Man is actually a graduate of the same college program I am! Music Industry Arts at Fanshawe College. 

Fanshawe College put him in the, "People who've graduated from this program and are successful," section of their program. 

My response:
But...that's not music?


Anyways:
All these survivor/trackers/whatever shows are fake as hell.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 15, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> But...that's not music?



Before Survivor Man Les was busy producing Rush videos, and other for popular acts, and he currently has a handful of album credits to his name. Most folks might not know about that, or think of music when they see or hear his name, but music got him where he is today, a household name.


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 15, 2012)

I know he did some music stuff, but I really don't think it got him to be a household name. 

I'd hazard a guess that most people don't even know his name and just know him as, "Survivor Man."


Also:
The stupid program catalogue didn't advertise any of that stuff. Just that he was the star of Survivor man. Which is fucking ridiculous, seeing as one of our teachers had worked with Rush and was good friend with them. You would have though they would have played that up...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 15, 2012)

His contacts and work in the music industry lead to his entrance into the TV industry. He details it pretty well in one of his specials. I think it was the one after Survivor Man where he tries to live off the grid.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 16, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> His contacts and work in the music industry lead to his entrance into the TV industry. He details it pretty well in one of his specials. I think it was the one after Survivor Man where he tries to live off the grid.



I remember that, although that wasn't technically an episode of Survivorman. It was a 90 minute documentary simply called "Off the Grid with Les Stroud."


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 16, 2012)

Meh, quite a shame, I always liked Bear. He seems like a very passionate and humble person. Although owning a private island and several luxury residences kind of takes away from the whole sort of "mystique" that surrounds him... But whatever, it's his money. Plus, he's a family man. What he did was still extremely dangerous, despite having all the safety measures they did. It's only a matter of time until an accident happens, so I think, for the sake of his family, he's better off having a less dangerous job .

With that said, I've always given Survivor Man MUCH more credit, even if I enjoyed both shows equally.



synrgy said:


> Anyway, just so I can contribute something of merit, I humbly suggest those interested in survival TV may want to check out Out of the Wild: Venezuela. My lady and I started watching it on a Friday night between work and dinner, watched more when we came back home from dinner, and by Saturday night we'd powered through all 8 episodes because it was just too compelling to stay away. Out of the Wild Venezuela : Discovery Channel



I love that show. Sadly, I only caught the first 4 or so episodes of it, but it was awesome. It gets me all warm and fuzzy inside seeing a show about my home country's hostile and exotic environments . HOWEVER... Put those guys in the middle of Caracas in the same conditions, and I assure you they won't last more than a couple days, if not less .


----------



## synrgy (Mar 16, 2012)

IMHO, it gets better as it progresses, and we see the participants (I don't say "contestants" because there was no prize or incentive for them beyond the pride of saying they did it..) continually break over the course of the journey. At the start of the show everyone is all gung ho, but by the end, those few who actually completed the trek appeared to be shadows (physically and emotionally) of what they were when they started.

I usually have a severe distaste for most "reality" television, but I found _Out of the Wild: Venezuala_ to be incredibly compelling.


----------

